# Caribe Or Massive Red?



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,

A friend sent me this pic but I am not sure if it is a caribe or a huge red, what do you guys think? Also any idea on what size it is?

Cheers


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pygocentrus Cariba

11-13" by the looks of it.


----------



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! I have added another pic of another fish in same tank, is it another caribe?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

First look like one fat caribe the second like a less fat (but still fat) tern

First id guess to be around 12" and the second mayby around 10" but hard to accuratly gess without knowing the size of anything for a reference.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

2nd one is P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)

10-11"


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 2nd one is P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> 10-11"


Agreed and Agreed. Both look like beautiful specimens.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> 2nd one is P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> 10-11"


Agreed and Agreed. Both look like beautiful specimens.
[/quote]

I personally think they both have had one to many McGangBangs.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

American caribes?

haha j/k


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> 2nd one is P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> 10-11"


Agreed and Agreed. Both look like beautiful specimens.
[/quote]
is that some kind of joke? cariba and tern. Id have to say personally i hate huge pygos they look nasty as hell, the cariba was fed wayyyyyy to much and looks like a cow, the tern is obese and will look just like the cariba (width wise) is short time. Tell them to ease on the feeding! Yuck.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> 2nd one is P.Nattereri(Ternetzi)
> 
> 10-11"


Agreed and Agreed. Both look like beautiful specimens.
[/quote]
is that some kind of joke? cariba and tern. Id have to say personally i hate huge pygos they look nasty as hell, the cariba was fed wayyyyyy to much and looks like a cow, the tern is obese and will look just like the cariba (width wise) is short time. Tell them to ease on the feeding! Yuck.
[/quote]

Suck my e-penis.


----------

